# arbor coda, k2 turbo dream, ride machete



## rcheek2 (Nov 3, 2013)

Shop near me has a 100$ store credit and it's time for a new board. main use is going to be trees, powder, cruisin groomers and maybe five percent in the park, only really kickers. I'm upgrading from a Burton clash and I want something more responsive and geared more towards bigger mountain riding/side country riding. I'll be spending 10 days in Colorado and usually spend a week every year at jay peak vt. I'm 5'6 160 pounds and looking around a size 155 board. What's everyone's opinions on these 3 decks and what do you think would be the best fit for me?

the shop also carries Burtons line, ride boards, k2, arbor and lib/gnu boards, so anything else from those companies can be ordered.


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

I wouldn't suggest the Machete for you based on what you've written... It's a fun deck and can be ridden everywhere but from Ride I think you would enjoy the Wild Life more as it is more All-Mtn suited than the Machete is. Check out this video I did comparing the Manic, Wildlife, Berzerker & Highlife UL. Should help give you an idea of where to go.


----------



## Webs (Oct 14, 2013)

Mountains opening tomorrow, if its not too rocky and safe to ride my new turbo Ill come back here and let you know how it is on groomers at least.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

The ride boards are the stiffest of the ones you mentioned. The coda is a really fun board for all around riding


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

tuuuuuuuuurbo dream. i love mine and am snagging a new one after this season. i wrote a review on it you can scope in the reviews section if you like


----------



## rcheek2 (Nov 3, 2013)

Whats the story with the ride wild life? I thought It was kind of a "step-down" in terms of tech from the coda/turbo. The price tag of it is certainly appealing.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Never rode the machete, but I thought the coda was more fun than the turbo dream. Can't go wrong either way though.


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

rcheek2 said:


> Whats the story with the ride wild life? I thought It was kind of a "step-down" in terms of tech from the coda/turbo. The price tag of it is certainly appealing.


The WildLife seems to get skipped over a lot... It's a board that I would ride every single day as I have spent some time on it. 









The All-Mtn rocker is stable and fun... you get a flat platform from the center out and then there is a rocker kick on the nose and half as much on the tail. This gives you a loose feeling in the nose, but not over the top but is enough to help keep your nose up when you are riding powder. Turn initiation is still easy and smooth and the flat platform underfoot keeps the board stable at higher speeds and helps you hold your edge through a turn. The slight kick on the tail is just enough to keep your rear contact points out of the snow so you don't get any hang ups, but isn't so much that you start to fish tail as you turn or washout if you land too far back on your tail. 

Carbon Array 3 in the nose and tail is great as it gives the board response in the nose and tail and makes it faster edge to edge without compromising the overall feel of the board. Meaning if you do take it into the park you have a nice flex between your feet to allow you to play around, but you still have the response in the nose and tail to get up on to rails/boxes and pop off of jumps. The 90a slimewall also helps when you're banging it against rails, boxes, stumps, etc... and flexes more naturally with the board and provides some dampening without killing the feeling under foot. 

Lastly the sintered 4000 fusion base... Fast in all conditions and getting a base on a board at this price point is pretty sweet as you usually get an extruded base.

The Turbo dream is a pretty sweet deck too, I've spent time on it and technically the WildLife is a "step down". But based on what and where you're riding the most and what you're looking for, I think you'd enjoy the WildLife and it will perform when you head out west or to VT.


----------



## rcheek2 (Nov 3, 2013)

Wild life sounds pretty sweet, I think that's what I'm going to go with, wouldn't mind hearing a few other thoughts on the board. Any other good values like this that don't have too ridiculous of graphics


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

You could look at the k2 subculture. Same price point as wild life and suited for the same riding style. Only difference is camber between bindings vs. flat.


----------



## rcheek2 (Nov 3, 2013)

Cool, still would like to hear other peoples opinions on the wild life before pulling the trigger on it! Would a turbo dream be that huge of an upgrade? I know its rider ability before board but I'd like to know however much I improve my board will hang with me.


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

The Wildlife is technically a "down grade" to the Turbo dream... But what you have to really factor in is the features of each deck and determine which one suites your riding style the best. Just because a board has more features or is higher up in the line, doesn't mean you're going to enjoy it more or that it's going to make you a better rider. 

My two cents on the Turbo dream. Solid deck built on a similar platform as the Wildlife. Flat area under foot with rocker on the nose and tail, but it does have more rocker than the Wildlife has. So it is going to be looser as you initiate and exit turns. But that extra rocker does provide more float when you're riding powder. It has more carbon in the nose and tail, so it will be more responsive torsionally (edge to edge) and more pop in the nose and tail. The harshmellow dampening is nice, smooths it out with out killing the feeling under foot. 

If you said, I live in SLC, Tahoe, Meadows, Baker, Whistler, The Alps, etc... I would tell you to go for the Turbo Dream as the terrain and conditions in those places warrant having a deck like the Turbo dream. But since you're just taking a trip out west and to Vermont during the season I personally think you're more suited for a board like the Wildlife for everyday riding, but it will handle the terrain and conditions when you travel. 

But like I said, it's up to you to look at the features and determine if they are going to suit you as a rider and the terrain that you ride the most. But don't make the mistake of the Wall Street Hedge fund guy that rolls into SLC and just buys up the most expensive board, boots and bindings thinking that the most expensive is the best and will make them better...


----------



## rcheek2 (Nov 3, 2013)

lots of good points, thanks tidbit, I'm ordering the wild life later tonight. Any recommendations on bindings? looking to keep it less than 200, closer to 150 if possible.


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

What is your preference in binding flex, responsive, medium, soft, etc..? If you're not sure, what have you used and what did you like and not like about them?


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

K2 formula bindings are pretty good in any price range.


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

Mr. Tidbit, you are a great attribute to this forum.

I have a question, I have a machete, and want to pair it up with union asadachi's. What's your input on this combo? I ride on the northeast, and love to charge down with occasional jumps here and there and switch riding.


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

Like most things in snowboarding... bindings are 100% a preference thing. For example, I currently ride a Ride Trident boot with a franken binding make of of the Maestro and El Hefe on on Buck Up. But, I like really stiff responsive boots and bindings and a medium to medium stiff board... Other people might look at my setup and think how can he ride that binding with that board? 

You can really ride any binding with any board, it's just a matter if the binding suits your riding style and preference in response. I personally haven't ridden that binding, but what I've read and heard it seems pretty responsive. So if that's what you like then the combo should be great, but if you like more play in your flex you might want to take it a notch or two down.


----------



## rcheek2 (Nov 3, 2013)

I've been riding with the burton freestyle bindings, looking to go somewhat stiffer, the flow bindings interest me. Or maybe the k2 cinch?


----------

